

Computer Vision for Wound and Skin Lesion Measurement - lnanek2
http://neatocode.tumblr.com/post/56543954004/mapping-camera-distance-to-real-distances-in-computer

======
lnanek2
The source code is here:
[https://github.com/lnanek/WoundRuler](https://github.com/lnanek/WoundRuler)

Ideas and suggestions welcome!

